# Βοήθεια στην μετάφραση μικρού κομματιού ενός γερμανικού βιβλίου (Άθλος)



## skapeti (Jul 2, 2019)

Χρειάζομαι βοήθεια στην μετάφραση ενος πολύ μικρού μεν άλλα πολύ πολύπλοκου κομματιού του βιβλίου του O. Gruppe: 

O. Gruppe, Griechische Mythologie und Religionsgeschichte (Munich 1906) 1524 n. 2."

Εδώ είναι ολόκληρο το βιβλίο σε φωτογραφίες, κατατεθήκαν στην σελιδα 1524.
https://archive.org/details/bub_gb_d6cUAAAAYAAJ/page/n303

Η σελιδα που με ενδιαφέρει είναι η 1524, και συγκεκριμένα η παραπομπή 2.

Θα ήθελα να μάθω τι λέει στις δυο τρις προτάσεις εκείνες που καταλήγουν στην παραπομπή 2, μέσα στο κείμενο,
καθώς και τι λέει στην ίδια την παραπομπή 2 χαμηλότερα στην ίδια σελιδα.

Και αυτό το σημείο είναι που χαρακτηρίζω ως άθλο, καθώς περιέχει πολλές συντμήσεις που αναφέρονται σε αρχαίες πηγές στις οποίες θέλω να ανατρέξω. 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το χρόνο σας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 3, 2019)

Θα είχατε την καλοσύνη να προσδιορίσετε ακριβώς το κομμάτι που σας ενδιαφέρει (αράδα αριθ. ΧΧ, από «λέξη Τάδε» μέχρι αράδα αριθ ΨΨ, «λέξη Τάδε») στο κείμενο; Επίσης, το ίδιο και στην υποσημείωση και, επιπλέον, τι ακριβώς θέλετε στην υποσημείωση, μετάφραση π.χ. και των αποσπασμάτων από τα αρχαία ελληνικά; Χρειάζεστε και ανάλυση των παραπομπών;


----------



## skapeti (Jul 3, 2019)

Το μέρος που με ενδιαφέρει είναι από την 13η γραμμή της σελίδας 1524:
Des namen Rheia... έως και την 16η γραμμή: ...man annimmt,

Κυρίως όμως με ενδιαφέρει η υποσημείωση 2 της ίδιας σελίδας 
στην οποία παραπέμπει από την λέξη ῥέω στην 15η γραμμή,

Ξεκινάει με 3 παραδείγματα όπου το όνομα Ρέα ετυμολογείται από το ῥέω...

Και μετά ξεκινάει να αναφέρει (αν καταλαβαίνω καλά) πολλές αρχαίες πηγές όπου το όνομα Ρέα ετυμολογείται από το ἔρα... και θα ήθελα να μάθω ποια είναι τα ονόματα αυτών των συγγραφέων και των έργων τους ολογράφως ώστε να μπορέσω να τα αναζητήσω... 

Καθώς επίσης και τα ονόματα των συγγραφέων και των έργων των πρώτων τριών που ετυμολογούν Ρέα από το ῥέω... βλέπω τον Πλάτωνα και τον Χρύσιππο, αλλά για ποια έργα τους λέει? Ενώ στο πρώτο πρώτο παράδειγμα της υποσημείωσης 2, έχει μόνο μια σύντμηση την οποία δεν καταλαβαίνω: Z. B. Sch. Ap. Rh. 1(1098)...

οπότε αυτό που χρειάζομαι φαίνεται ότι είναι ανάλυση των παραπομπών όπως λέτε... αν θέλετε μπορώ να αντιγράψω από το βιβλίο, εδώ στο φόρουμ, όλες τις συντμήσεις τις οποίες χρειάζομαι ολογράφως, άλλα βασικά χρειάζομαι όλες τις συντμήσεις της υποσημείωσης 2...


----------



## Marinos (Jul 3, 2019)

Εδώ όλες (ελπίζω) οι συντομογραφίες, στην αρχή του τόμου:
https://archive.org/details/bub_gb_T6cUAAAAYAAJ/page/n9
Ζ. Β. υποθέτω σημαίνει zum Beispiel, "για παράδειγμα" (κάτι από τα ελάχιστα γερμανικά που θυμάμαι...). Η συγκεκριμένη λοιπόν σύντμηση θα είναι "Π.χ. σχόλια στον Απολλώνιο τον Ρόδιο". Κάποιος φιλόλογος ή αρχαιογνώστης θα βοηθήσει περισσότερο αν χρειαστεί.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 4, 2019)

Marinos said:


> Ζ. Β. υποθέτω σημαίνει zum Beispiel, "για παράδειγμα" (κάτι από τα ελάχιστα γερμανικά που θυμάμαι...). Η συγκεκριμένη λοιπόν σύντμηση θα είναι "Π.χ. σχόλια στον Απολλώνιο τον Ρόδιο".



Έτσι ακριβώς. Οπότε, φίλε skapeti, θα πρότεινα (σε συνδυασμό με τον πίνακα συντομογραφιών στην αρχή του τόμου που επίσης παρέθεσε πιο πάνω ο Mαrinos) να ξεχωρίσετε ποιες παραπομπές μένουν ασαφείς μετά από τις προσπάθειές σας για να δουν πιο στοχευμένα και τα άλλα μέλη πώς θα μπορούσαν να βοηθήσουν.

Για το κείμενο, μια πρώτη προσέγγιση:



Der Namen Rheia lässt sich gleich einleuchtend aus dem Griechischen allerdings nicht ableiten, aber die im Altertum vorherrschende Herleitung von ρέω(2) erscheint nicht als unglaublich, wenn man annimmt, dass
_ρεFjα _
ursprünglich Bezeichnung des Regensteines, des Lapis manalis(3), war.|Ωστόσο, το όνομα Rheia δεν μπορεί να παραχθεί εξίσου σαφώς από την ελληνική γλώσσα, αν και η ετυμολόγηση του ρέω (2) κατά την αρχαιότητα δεν μοιάζει απίστευτη εφόσον υποτεθεί ότι αρχικά, το όνομα
_ρεFjα _
απέδιδε τον «όμβριο λίθο»
[[[δεν ξέρω τι είναι αυτό ή αν είναι σωστή η απόδοση]]]
, τον στα λατινικά Lapis manalis (3).


----------



## Earion (Jul 4, 2019)

*όμβριος λίθος* - εγώ θα έλεγα: *λίθος βροχοποιός*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 4, 2019)

Earion said:


> *όμβριος λίθος* - εγώ θα έλεγα: *λίθος βροχοποιός*



Ναι, αλλά τι είναι αυτό το πράγμα;


----------



## daeman (Jul 4, 2019)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ναι, αλλά τι είναι αυτό το πράγμα;



Anthropology has taught us that in many primitive societies religion—a sense of man's dependence on a power higher than himself—is preceded by a stage of magic—a belief in man's own power to influence by occult means the action of the world around him. That the ancestors of the Roman community passed through this stage seems clear, and in surviving religious practice we may discover evidence of such magic in various forms. There is, for instance, what anthropology describes as 'sympathetic magic'—the attempt to influence the powers of nature by an imitation of the process which it is desired that they should perform. Of this we have a characteristic example in the ceremony of the _aquaelicium, _designed to produce rain after a long drought. In classical times the ceremony consisted in a procession headed by the pontifices, which bore the sacred *rain-stone* from its resting-place by the Porta Capena to the Capitol, where offerings were made to the sky-deity, Iuppiter, but from the analogy of other primitive cults and the sacred title of the stone (*lapis manalis*), it is practically certain that the original ritual was the purely imitative process of pouring water over the stone.

Cyril Bailey, The Religion of Ancient Rome, London 1907


----------



## Earion (Jul 5, 2019)

και *υετοφόρος λίθος*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 5, 2019)

Ευχ Daeman, Earion.


----------



## skapeti (Jul 5, 2019)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια, δεν θα έβρισκα άκρη ποτέ.
στην γραμμή 8 της υποσημειωσης 2 παραπέμπει: 

*Auch die ''λόγια'' (Vgl. Orph. fr. 305 Ab ) παίζει σε αυτή την ετυμολογία (?)*

Σύμφωνα με την σελίδα VIII, Orph. = Ορφικά, και fr. = fragmentum θραύσματα ?

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω που αναφέρεται...

Επίσης στην γραμμή 10 λέει:

*Eust. A 55 46 (10) setzt Ρέᾱ = ἔρα *

και δεν αναφέρει τίποτα σχετικό στην σελιδα VIII...


----------



## Lefki (Jul 5, 2019)

Πολύ βιαστικά μια σκέψη, και θα προσπαθήσω να επανέλθω αργότερα.

Η δεύτερη παραπομπή σου αναφέρεται, πιστεύω, στον υπομνηματισμό του Ομήρου από τον βυζαντινό λόγιο Ευστάθιο. "Παρεκβολαί" ήταν ο τίτλος του έργου του, αν θυμάμαι καλά από τις πανεπιστημιακές παραδόσεις προ αμνημονεύτων χρόνων... Αν αυτό ισχύει, τότε το Α 55 θα πρέπει να αναφέρεται στον 55ο στίχο της πρώτης ραψωδίας της Ιλιάδας.

Ελπίζω να σου έδωσα την άκρη του μίτου, και με συγχωρείς για τη βιασύνη.


----------



## skapeti (Jul 5, 2019)

Στον 55ο στίχο της πρώτης ραψωδίας της Ιλιάδας, αναφέρει:

τῷ γὰρ ἐπὶ φρεσὶ θῆκε θεὰ λευκώλενος Ἥρη·
κήδετο γὰρ Δαναῶν, ὅτι ῥα θνήσκοντας ὁρᾶτο·

Και κάπου έχω ακούσει ότι το ἔρα είναι αμαρτύρητο στον Όμηρο και φοβάμαι μήπως είναι και γενικά στην ελληνική γραμματεία.

εκεί που παραπέμπει όμως υποτίθεται ότι θα βρίσκαμε μια πηγή που θα συνέδεε την Ρέα με την ἔρα απευθείας... και δεν το βλέπω αυτό εδώ. γενικά η δουλειά του Gruppe φαίνεται εξαιρετική μέχρι στιγμής, από αυτά που έχω καταφέρει να εξάγω, στις πηγές του είτε συσχετίζεται η γη με τη Ρέα χωρίς όμως να αναφέρεται το όνομα της Ρέας , πάρα μόνο σαν μητέρα θεών, γενικά πολύ ενδιαφέρον... άλλα η πηγή που θα συσχετίσει απευθείας την Ρέα με την ἔρα... φαίνεται ότι είναι αυτή εδώ που ψάχνουμε, όποτε αν μπορείτε επανέλθετε... Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Lefki (Jul 6, 2019)

Στη σελίδα 46 των του Ευσταθίου Παρεκβολών στην Ιλιάδα, αράδα 10 (Eust. A 55 46 10), θα βρεις το σχόλιο για τον ομηρικό στίχο Α 55 σχετικά με τα Ήρα/Ρέα/έρα.




Καλή συνέχεια!


----------



## skapeti (Jul 6, 2019)

Αυτή είναι η προσπάθεια μου να το μεταφέρω σε χαρακτήρες, αν μπορείτε ελέγξτε το (και τους τόνους), επίσης οποιαδήποτε ερμηνεία είναι ευπρόσδεκτη.



μάλιστα δὲ, προσφυὲς ἐις τὸ κατὰ τἱὼ ἥραν αναγραμματιζόμενον τὸ, ῥέα κύριον, εἰς τὸ ἔρα ὅ οςι γῇ. εἰς ἥν δαλαδὴ ἀλληγορεἵται ἡ τοῦ κρόνου γυνἠ ῥέα. κατὰ τὸ ὀρεστέρα παμβὦτι γᾶ, μᾶτορ αὐτοῦ διός. ὃ κεῖται παρὰ Σοφοκλεῖ.


----------



## skapeti (Jul 6, 2019)

Kαι αυτό αναφέρει ο Σοφοκλής:

Σοφοκλής (409 π.Χ) Φιλοκτήτης. στίχος 391 «ὀρεστέρα παμβῶτι Γᾶ, μᾶτερ αὐτοῦ Διός»


----------



## skapeti (Jul 6, 2019)

ξεχάστε τους τόνους, ότι έγινε έγινε, και έστω μάλιςα = μάλιστα δεν έγινε και τίποτα... άλλα να βάλω οςι = ἐστί ... δεν μπορεί να είναι τίποτα άλλο ... μην εγκαταλείπετε ακόμα! άλλα και να εγκαταλείψετε ευχαριστώ για όλα, να 'στε καλά!


----------



## Earion (Jul 7, 2019)

μάλιστα δὲ, προσφυὲς εἰς τὸ κατὰ τὴν ἥραν ἀναγραμματιζόμενον τὸ, ῥέα κύριον, εἰς τὸ ἔρα ὅ ἔστι γῇ. εἰς ἥν δηλαδὴ ἀλληγορεῖται ἡ τοῦ κρόνου γυνὴ ῥέα. κατὰ τὸ _ὀρεστέρα παμβῶτι γᾶ, μᾶτερ αὐτοῦ διός_. ὃ κεῖται παρὰ Σοφοκλεῖ. 


Πολύ καλά είχες πάει. Ένα-δυο σημεία ήθελαν διόρθωση.


----------



## skapeti (Jul 11, 2019)

*Auch die ''λόγια'' (Vgl. Orph. fr. 305 Ab ) παίζει σε αυτή την ετυμολογία 
*
Ξανακοιτώντας την σελιδα VIII, βλέπω ότι για τα ορφικά χρησιμοποιεί μόνο ένα βιβλίο... οπότε υποθέτω Ab = Abel καθώς και η χρονολογία έκδοσης συμφωνεί.

σελ VIII

ειναι το Orphica, ed. Eugenius Abel (1885)

Και όπως φαίνεται στην σελιδα VIII, αν αναφερόταν στα Ἀργοναυτικὰ θα υπήρχε A στην παραπομπή, ενώ αν αναφερόταν στους ύμνους θα υπήρχε h, όμως υπάρχει fr. fragmentum...

βρήκα αυτό το βιβλίο ολόκληρο, δεν έχει μεταφραστεί όμως εξολοκλήρου ακόμα, 
https://el.wikisource.org/wiki/Βιβλίο:Orphica,_ed._Eugenius_Abel_(1885).djvu

πάτησα τυχαία στη σελιδα ii και τέσσερις γραμμές από το τέλος, στην τελευταία παράγραφο αναφέρει την λέξη ''λόγια'' !!
https://el.wikisource.org/w/index.p...ius_Abel_(1885).djvu/12&action=edit&redlink=1

Το θραύσμα όπως αναφέρει στην παραπομπή πρέπει αν είναι το 305...
αν μπορείτε βοηθήστε με να το εντοπίσω μέσα στο βιβλίο, δεν καταλαβαίνω τι λέει στην σελιδα ii όπου αναφέρει τα ''λόγια''...

Ευχαριστώ όλους και πάλι.


----------



## skapeti (Jul 11, 2019)

Το βρήκα https://el.wikisource.org/w/index.p...us_Abel_(1885).djvu/283&action=edit&redlink=1


----------



## Earion (Jul 11, 2019)

Όχι θραύσμα, απόσπασμα.


----------



## Lefki (Jul 11, 2019)

Για τα "λόγια" (das Logion, die Logien), μια καλή αρχή είναι εδώ:

https://www.dict.cc/?s=Logion


----------



## Zazula (Jul 11, 2019)

Earion said:


> Όχι θραύσμα, απόσπασμα.


Γιατί όχι σπάραγμα; :s


----------



## skapeti (Jul 11, 2019)

Μετέφρασα τη λέξη με ένα πρόγραμμα...


----------



## skapeti (Jul 11, 2019)

Lefki said:


> Για τα "λόγια" (das Logion, die Logien), μια καλή αρχή είναι εδώ:
> 
> https://www.dict.cc/?s=Logion



Αυτά που λέει σε εκείνο το απόσπασμα δεν μου κάνουν τελικά για αυτό που κάνω τώρα, άλλα θα το έχω υπόψιν μου αν ποτέ με βγάλει ο δρόμος Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Earion (Jul 13, 2019)

Zazula said:


> Γιατί όχι σπάραγμα;



Σπάραγμα ονομάζουν το κομμάτι του παπύρου που έχει κάτι γραμμένο επάνω του. Όταν αυτό το γραμμένο περάσει στον έντυπο λόγο και δημοσιευτεί, όταν δηλαδή γίνει κείμενο, λέγεται απόσπασμα.


----------



## skapeti (Jul 14, 2019)

Ο συνειρμός που έκανα αυθαίρετα για το θραύσμα είναι ότι αν για παράδειγμα πάρεις ένα κομμάτι κειμένου που υπάρχει ολόκληρο και το χρησιμοποιήσεις κάπου, τότε πρόκειται για απόσπασμα, ότι δηλαδή το απεσπασες εσύ από ένα υπάρχων κείμενο. Ενώ όταν πρόκειται για ένα κομμάτι κειμένου του οποίου το υπόλοιπο δεν υπάρχει πουθενά, και το κομμάτι αυτό είναι όλο και όλο ότι υπάρχει, τότε πρόκειται για θραύσμα, ότι δηλαδή το κείμενο κατακερματίστηκε και σώθηκε ένα θραύσμα του

δικιά μου αυθαίρετη υπόθεση


----------



## Zazula (Jul 14, 2019)

Earion said:


> Σπάραγμα ονομάζουν το κομμάτι του παπύρου που έχει κάτι γραμμένο επάνω του. Όταν αυτό το γραμμένο περάσει στον έντυπο λόγο και δημοσιευτεί, όταν δηλαδή γίνει κείμενο, λέγεται απόσπασμα.


Earion, η σημασία «σπάραγμα = απόσπασμα» είναι εδραιωμένη εδώ και πάρα πολύ καιρό πέρα από την κυριολεξία.


----------



## Earion (Jul 14, 2019)

Όχι στην επιστήμη της Κριτικής των Κειμένων (Textkritik), Ζάζουλα.


----------

